# Need some help with ID



## AndrewH (Dec 1, 2009)

Plant # 1 & 2

























The large plant in the foreground, and I actually need the small plant in the background as well. The large plant has jagged leaves with small, fine white hairs. The smaller background plant is some type of grass, but not sure which kind. When I first got it, there was a single long blade which appeared to look a lot like Mondo Grass, but it's not near as "stiff" as Mondo.

Plant # 3

























The plant in the background is Wisteria, but I'm not sure what the red/green plant is in the foreground.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 1, 2009)

# 2 might be sag. Might have to let it grow a little before I'm 100% sure.

# 3 might be Ludwigia Rubin? Mine might be too green. Or might be Bacopa Colorata?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is _Hygrophila difformis_. I'll look at the others later.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 1, 2009)

Ah, thank you.

Hygrophila difformis emers, right?

Hygrophila difformis is simply Wisteria, correct?

Thank you very much.

EDIT: it appears the plant I have pictures is a baby wisteria... never saw them little before


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

AndrewH said:


> Ah, thank you.
> 
> Hygrophila difformis emers, right?
> 
> Hygrophila difformis is simply Wisteria, correct?


Correct.

I think the other one may be an _Alternanthera_, but it's hard to say from the photo.


----------

